
Targeted neurotechnology restores walking in humans with spinal cord injury - gballan
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-018-0649-2
======
gballan
Amazing: [https://youtu.be/0tov6Eiok1o](https://youtu.be/0tov6Eiok1o)

